# Outlaws come to visit



## Green Hornet (Jul 2, 2007)

Wifes brother came into town with his brood. He did bring some fresh white and yellow corn with him from Illinois. So I cooked up a couple nice tri-tips and potabella on the gasser. Then scorced the corn on the kettle. For dessert I grilled up appples, banannas, peaches and nectarines.


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Jul 2, 2007)

MMMMMMMM.............

I'd say something more, but there is too much drool on my keyboard!


----------



## wittdog (Jul 2, 2007)

Looks great


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 2, 2007)

EXCELLENT!


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 2, 2007)

Awesome GH!


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 2, 2007)

wow!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 3, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## john a (Jul 3, 2007)

Keep that up and they're liable to move in.


----------



## knine (Jul 3, 2007)

looking good . they may move the RV next door to ya now .


----------



## cleglue (Jul 3, 2007)

Looks very very good.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 3, 2007)

That looks fine GH.


----------



## Green Hornet (Jul 4, 2007)

John A. said:
			
		

> Keep that up and they're liable to move in.


OMG   What was I thinking!


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jul 5, 2007)

John A. said:
			
		

> Keep that up and they're liable to move in.



  Ya done gone & lit the fire now GH Great lookin spread too


----------

